# It's Zazap's birthday!



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Folks! I've just seen it's Zazap's birthday. She's such a great forum colleague she well deserves to be wished a very, very happy one indeed!*

Estimadíssima Zazap! 

La meva quebequesa preferida! Només quatre ratlles per desitjar-te un dia molt especial allà on siguis (Canadà, València, flying up in the sky...) i per dir-te que és una joia llegir-te: ets simpàtica i és tot un plaer veure el gran domini que una persona del Canadà té de la nostra llengua .

Un bon arc de Sant Martí fet de petons i besets multicolors des de Montjuïc allà on siguis,

La Traductora del Poble Sec​


----------



## jonquiliser

Yessss, indeed! The best of birthdays, wherever you're roaming right now  If I had the least of talent for singing I'd go "We wish you a merry birthday" (well, something like that) but, a poor singer like me has to be realistic and not try anybody's nerves. So, it'll be plain but warm: a happy, zappy birthday . Hasta que nos veamos de neuvo por aquí,páseselo bien, mozuela! Un abrazo.


----------



## Nicomon

Je m'étais pourtant bien promis de démarrer ce fil pour ma charmante compatriote... mai j'ai oublié le décalage horaire. ​ 
*Ma chère zazap, c'est à ton tour, de te laisser parler d'amour ♪♫♪*​ 
Trop kétaine tu dis?  Alors simplement et à la québécoise​ 
*BONNE FÊTE ZAZAP !  *​


----------



## nichec

Please read your PM 

*Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Trisia

*Happ**y B**irthday, Zazap!*

I made you a little rainbow, hoping to brighten up your day (but what I really meant - and sadly my poor drawing skills could never match) was that your posts brighten up the forum!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Zazap !

J'espère que tu as pu faire ça aujourd'hui (euh... hier !), mais rien n'est moins sûr. 
Alors je te souhaite plutôt : ça, ça & ça ! 
(si y'a un souhait que tu ne comprends pas, n'hésite pas à demander. Un indice : mon tout est un titre de série tv pour ménagère de bien plus de cinquante ans ! => donc pas pour toi ! )

Bizazapettes !


----------



## Antpax

Per molt anys, Zazap!

Una abraçada.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

¡¡Muchas felicidades, guapa!!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Moi, j'ai deviné le rébus de K. !  (c'est tout à fait ça !).
Mais comme on peut pas être bon(ne) partout, j'avais pas vu ce fil , donc pareil que Nichec !

(Happy Birthday, encore une fois Zazap !)​


----------



## Calamitintin

Bon anniversaire Zazapinette  !


----------



## heidita

Zapi cumple 18 años,¡¡ eso hay que celebrarlo!!

Para que te deleites riéndote.

Felicidades.


----------



## Gévy

Bon anniversaire Zazap ! 

Un petit bec pour la belle québécoise,

Gévy


----------



## zazap

Mon dieu my god dios mío,
I just discovered ce fil, qué verguenza, merci beaucoup everybody.
Es que estoy far far away, mais je reviendrai!
Alors, sólo Heidita se atreve a ponerle un número?
Qui dit mieux?
zazap à Montréal.


----------



## Fernita

*Dear Zazap, *

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!*

*BON ANNIVERSAIRE!!!!*

*¡¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!!!!*

*CON TODO CARIÑO*
*TE DESEO QUE PASES UN*
*MUY FELIZ DÍA.*
*un regalito para el festejo*
*Fernita *​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

zazap said:


> [...]
> Alors, sólo Heidita se atreve a ponerle un número?
> Qui dit mieux?
> [...]


Euh... y'a moi aussi...


----------



## zazap

Mais pardon Karine, tu as bien raison (oui oui tu as visé juste). Mais je n'ai pas bien compris ton rébus (quel drôle de mot), c'est un art si français...Qui peut m'aider?


----------



## Nicomon

zazap said:


> Mais pardon Karine, tu as bien raison (oui oui tu as visé juste). Mais je n'ai pas bien compris ton rébus (quel drôle de mot), c'est un art si français...Qui peut m'aider?


 
On t'a peut-être déjà répondu par PM - et je peux me tromper - mais j'ai compris ceci


----------



## Eva Maria

Chère/Estimada/Querida/Dear Zazap,

O sigui, que fas anys i jo sense assabentar-me'n!

Bueno, como tendrás los mismos años durante todo el resto del año, te felicito ahora y te sirve igual! 

Tu es naturellement gai et très sympathique! J'aime voir dans le forum ton joyeux arc-en-ciel! And I find you everywhere! 

Bisous/Petons/Besos/Kisses!

Eva Maria


----------

